# LGD General/ Training Books



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm looking into getting LGD's but wanted to read about them, how to train them, etc... Not on a particular breed. Every time I try to do a google search, it comes up with websites with great advice but I also want to read a book or two. Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you looked on Amazon?


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

I did. I found a few that seem like they might be helpful :/ I was just hoping for suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a pdf file I could send you if you give me some way to send it to you as it size is too big for on here. I received this from a breeder awhile back. It's an older reprint and has some old school styles mentioned in it on training that you may find helpful.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

There was a link posted on another Forum I will try to find it for you....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...ock-guardian-dogs-zbcz1309.aspx#axzz2kZA9WuNF

I liked this article because the author has written some LGD books as well, she is posting another one on the different breeds......


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...ock-guardian-dogs-zbcz1309.aspx#axzz2kZA9WuNF
> 
> I liked this article because the author has written some LGD books as well, she is posting another one on the different breeds......


Thank you very much


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

RoseBoerGoats said:


> Thank you very much


Oh you are most welcome, here is the next article which I thought explained well some training differences of the LGD behaviors...

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...estock-guard-dogs-zbcz1310.aspx#axzz2kbOxCvuZ

I am waiting for her next one on the different breeds of LGD...


----------



## peacelovegoats (Oct 8, 2013)

Cesar Milan books have great mind sets and training ideas for any dog! I really recommend reading before getting one!


----------

